# Hello From South Dakota



## jamiew (Dec 7, 2016)

Hello from freezing cold South Dakota!  I just created an account today, but I have been studying, in the background, for six months or so....  I've been all over the net for smoking information, but I always come back here for the clear and consistent information and for the comeraderie you all seem to share.  Anyhoo, a little about myself:


I have had an interest in smoking for a very long time.  I inherited my love of cooking from my dad, who has been a chef his whole life.  So, I've always been interested in new culinary adventures... I just didn't have a smoker, or the time and drive to look into it.  A couple Christmases ago, my sister showed up at my place of work (Menards, a regional DIY/hardware store) asking if I'd help her pick out a gift for her boyfriend... he had been hinting at a smoker.  So, I helped her pick one out.  Fast forward to about a year later and my sister told me that her boyfriend had hated the smoker and had had no luck with it.  Half out of guilt, half out of my interest in smoking, I purchased the smoker from her, and that began the adventure!

The smoker is a Grillpro 31840 vertical charcoal smoker.  VERY basic smoker, and as sold, needs a few modifications before it holds a temp and works decently.  I have added high-temp rope gasket to the door, cut down the useless charcoal basket (making it a tray for ashes), created a new, raised charcoal basket and added a latch to the door to hold it shut tight.  Doing all that has turned it into a respectable, functioning unit that holds a 210-225 temp over three or so hours before needing more coals.  A family member who smokes turned me on to this forum, and I've found the most useful info here.  So far, I have smoked several pork butts, chicken, chipotle peppers, a 15 lb brisket (had to fold it over a folded metal stand to fit!) and most recently, a 5 lb tri tip.  Tomorrow I'm doing two small butts (5 lb each, bone-in).  So far, thanks in big part to the info here, everything has turned out amazing.

So, thanks for having me, and here's a few pics of my smoker and things I've smoked:












20160927_115851.jpg



__ jamiew
__ Dec 7, 2016


















20160830_173504.jpg



__ jamiew
__ Dec 7, 2016


















Brisket.jpg



__ jamiew
__ Dec 7, 2016


















FB_IMG_1481145483831.jpg



__ jamiew
__ Dec 7, 2016


















FB_IMG_1481145493400.jpg



__ jamiew
__ Dec 7, 2016


----------



## jokensmoken (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi Jamie.
Welcome to the group.  I'm in Michigan so it's not quite as cold here as where you are YET.
I too just joined the group today but have been reading threads for a couple years.
The info and insights of these folks are amazing, they'll having you smoking boiled eggs (who'd a thunk...but amazing) and what not in no time.
Have fun with your smoking adventures.
...Jokensmoken...


----------



## stokensmoke (Dec 7, 2016)

Alright another south dakota guy. Ft pierre here. Just wanted to say "hi".


----------



## jamiew (Dec 7, 2016)

Sioux Falls here....  what's the temp there tonight?  I was planning to smoke a couple pork butts tomorrow, but WOW that wind is biting.


----------



## garyinmd (Dec 7, 2016)

Welcome Jamie, I live here in Sioux Falls also. Great site and glad you are joining us.

Gary


----------



## stokensmoke (Dec 7, 2016)

9. -14 with the wind. This sucks lol. I was planning on smoking this weekend too but now a 90% chance of snow Saturday. Might be able to sneak atleast some wings in on Sunday. Tried using the smoker in the garage last weekend with the door open, yeah that doesn't work. Filled the house with smoke. Wife was pi$$ed. Garage still smells like hickory


----------



## jamiew (Dec 7, 2016)

hahahaha, I probably would have tried that myself, if I had a garage.  It's amazing hoe pervasive that smell is....  unless it's covered, I can smell my smoker when I'm anywhere within 15-20 feet of it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 8, 2016)

Great intro!

Looks like your not having any problems putting out fantastic Q with that smoker!

Great job & welcome aboard!

Al


----------



## stokensmoke (Dec 8, 2016)

You get those pork butts on today?


----------



## jamiew (Dec 8, 2016)

yeah, they're in the oven at  200 IT right now....  I made a post on the general forum today about my luck smoking today:  "-11 Wind Chill".  My KC Chiefs are whoopin butt, so talk to ya more later!


----------



## gary s (Dec 11, 2016)

*Good afternoon and welcome to the forum, from a warm and windy day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of                great people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

*            Gary*


----------

